# Dell Venue 8 7000 "3D" camera



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My new Dell Venue 8 7000 tablet has a 3-lens camera system that allow its associated software to calculate how far away from the camera things are. It's not perfect, and does not seem to be a real substitute for using a wide aperture in a "real" camera to control depth of field, but it is kind of neat to play around with. Here's the original photo followed by a version where I adjusted the "focus" to be on the flowers and bush in the foreground:


__
https://flic.kr/p/BjsRSz


__
https://flic.kr/p/AVyWpR

Maybe tomorrow I'll post a couple shots showing how you can apply filters by varying depth to get some interesting effects....

PS: Yes, flowers are blooming in northern NJ in early December. I also saw a few goldenrod plants in bloom while I was out for my walk.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Flowers at Christmas north of the Mason-Dixon Line. Just seems wrong!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

And here's the application of a filter (black & white). First the original image, then with B&W applied to everything behind the hydrant.


__
https://flic.kr/p/BSZ3RU


__
https://flic.kr/p/BSYZUw


----------

